# Wales on the Jack!



## ZIZI (Feb 13, 2006)

If Wales was to be added on to the Union Jack, what Icon do you think should be put on to it?

1. The 3 Ostrich Feathers
2. The Dragon
3. St Davids Cross
4. The Leek
5. The Daffodil


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## chilango (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## ZIZI (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry guys, I messed up being a novice, I have a poll relating to the same subject.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 13, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> If Wales was to be added on to the Union Jack, what Icon do you think should be put on to it?
> 
> 1. The 3 Ostrich Feathers
> 2. The Dragon
> ...



1. 3 feathers can be stuck up anyones arse you care to name.
2. Dragon - Yes love it ( could be considered a bit Roamn tho')
3. St Davids cross - would fit in nicely - but why make it easy for the bastards?
4. Leek - a uniquley Welsh symbol and incidently we won that battle so we should rule England  
5. Daffodil - comes from a misunderstanding of a translation of Peters Leek.

So 2 or 4 for me , or the alpha omega...never forget who we are to them


----------



## Belushi (Feb 13, 2006)

A Big Fuckoff Red Dragon!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 13, 2006)

I like the white eagle idea of Chilango as long as it was doing a shit.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2006)

Too subtle?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Feb 13, 2006)

I thought this was going to be a thread about Swansea City.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2006)

Or maybe...

Lovely!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Or maybe...
> 
> Lovely!



Can you do it without the blue?


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Can you do it without the blue?


How about...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 13, 2006)

Bit of the St Davids flag in that and it'd be almost Rasta like, a little leaf in the top left corner and we're away.

Did you design flags in your past career?


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> How about...


I Like it, like it, like it.


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> How about...



What about if you get rid of the Big Red Cross?


----------



## big footed fred (Feb 13, 2006)

England and Scotland came together as an act of union. We just pinched wales.
Wish they would give the bloody place back so we don't have to pay a pile of tax to subsidize some dump you need three pints of spit to pronounce a place name.
Welsh nationalist have got it well right - lets dump the place.


----------



## Dai Sheep (Feb 13, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> England and Scotland came together as an act of union. We just pinched wales.
> Wish they would give the bloody place back so we don't have to pay a pile of tax to subsidize some dump you need three pints of spit to pronounce a place name.
> Welsh nationalist have got it well right - lets dump the place.



A TROLL AND A CUNT.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 13, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> England and Scotland came together as an act of union. We just pinched wales.
> Wish they would give the bloody place back so we don't have to pay a pile of tax to subsidize some dump you need three pints of spit to pronounce a place name.
> Welsh nationalist have got it well right - lets dump the place.



Bit of a sharp response to a harmless thread - be careful, your neuroses are showing. No need to get so worked up about a little country - makes you look like a twat. You don't get shot of us that easily!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 13, 2006)

Couldn't we do one like the White Ensign, a welsh flag with a little union jack in the corner?


----------



## big footed fred (Feb 13, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Bit of a sharp response to a harmless thread - be careful, your neuroses are showing. No need to get so worked up about a little country - makes you look like a twat. You don't get shot of us that easily!




Pity we can't dump you.  You lot have no sense of humour as Dai Sheep showed me so well. Seems no one has watched Blackadder as the spit laine was paraphrased from it.

I wonder, Is 'dai' welsh for fuck ?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Pity we can't dump you.  You lot have no sense of humour as Dai Sheep showed me so well. Seems no one has watched Blackadder as the spit laine was paraphrased from it.
> 
> I wonder, Is 'dai' welsh for fuck ?



getthe fuck out of this forum now fool   
suprised you lasted so long tbh

no more feeding now, just do one
nobody feed the fat ugly fucker no more
it will go away


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 13, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Pity we can't dump you.  You lot have no sense of humour as Dai Sheep showed me so well. Seems no one has watched Blackadder as the spit laine was paraphrased from it.
> 
> I wonder, Is 'dai' welsh for fuck ?



Oh my splitting sides - with your English sense of humour you are really spoiling us, ambassador    don't start crying now, you're the one piling into a thread with abuse. Don't be surprised when you get some back.

"Is Dai welsh for fuck?" Noel Coward step down. . .

Take your big foot out of your big mouth, there's a good chap


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Welsh nationalist have got it well right - lets dump the place.


Time to do some IP checking, methinks....

Mmm. It all sounds a bit familiar to me....


----------



## Funki mamma (Feb 13, 2006)

Nah...lets just stay with the Dragon....maybe  vary the colours a bit.


----------



## big footed fred (Feb 13, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Oh my splitting sides - with your English sense of humour you are really spoiling us, ambassador    don't start crying now, you're the one piling into a thread with abuse. Don't be surprised when you get some back.
> 
> "Is Dai welsh for fuck?" Noel Coward step down. . .
> 
> Take your big foot out of your big mouth, there's a good chap




Knew you had no sense of humour.    

Can't get my foot in the mouth today as it would hurt my big toe. Managed to break/badly bruise it last night.

Back to the flag. It is the union flag and so is England and Scotland. Wales and Ireland were never included. That's history for you. Anyway I thought the welsh wanted away from England so why the wish to be on the Flag ?

Don't know if Ed is welsh but must check on Bryan Ferry.


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 13, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Knew you had no sense of humour.
> 
> Can't get my foot in the mouth today as it would hurt my big toe. Managed to break/badly bruise it last night.
> 
> ...




http://www.know-britain.com/general/union_jack.html

Actually the Union Jack comprises of: St George's Cross, St Andrews Cross and St Patrick's Cross.

Wales do not wish to be included on the Union Jack as it signifies english yobbery, arrogance, snobbery and neanderthal behaviour which we would prefer was left over the border.


----------



## big footed fred (Feb 13, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> http://www.know-britain.com/general/union_jack.html
> 
> Actually the Union Jack comprises of: St George's Cross, St Andrews Cross and St Patrick's Cross.




Bugger me you are right. Wondered when and why the last cross had turned in.
Last time I went to wales I saw loads of welsh flags and sod all union flags. Maybe it was wash day.   
I have a sneaking suspicion that many welsh don't want to be part of the union.


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 13, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Bugger me you are right. Wondered when and why the last cross had turned in.
> Last time I went to wales I saw loads of welsh flags and sod all union flags. Maybe it was wash day.
> I have a sneaking suspicion that many welsh don't want to be part of the union.



St Davids cross would clash with the Union colours anyway and the Dragon would simply look out of place on a flag covered in crosses.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Donna Ferentes (Feb 13, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Back to the flag. It is the union flag and so is England and Scotland. Wales and Ireland were never included. That's history for you.


Fairly poor history as in fact the Irish flag (as was) was incorporated in 1801.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 13, 2006)

*cant be arsed*


----------



## colacho (Feb 14, 2006)

*ffuck off big ffooted ffred*

A total fucking COC OEN! Cer i grafu you tosser!





			
				big footed fred said:
			
		

> England and Scotland came together as an act of union. We just pinched wales.
> Wish they would give the bloody place back so we don't have to pay a pile of tax to subsidize some dump you need three pints of spit to pronounce a place name.
> Welsh nationalist have got it well right - lets dump the place.


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Feb 14, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> England and Scotland came together as an act of union. We just pinched wales.
> Wish they would give the bloody place back so we don't have to pay a pile of tax to subsidize some dump you need three pints of spit to pronounce a place name.
> Welsh nationalist have got it well right - lets dump the place.




Squaddie yeh? I'm right aren't I?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> *cant be arsed*


----------



## niclas (Feb 14, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Back to the flag. It is the union flag and so is England and Scotland. Wales and Ireland were never included. That's history for you.


He knows so much, yet so little - the diagonal red cross is the cross of St Patrick. Heard of the 1801 Act of Union between "Britain" and Ireland?



> Anyway I thought the welsh wanted away from England so why the wish to be on the Flag ?


And when Big-Footed Fred's in town, the whole of Wales wants away from England. I agree with Fred on this... the Union Jack's not worth bothering with unless you need to keep warm or need to wipe your arse.



> Don't know if Ed is welsh but must check on Bryan Ferry.


More comic genius. 
Apparently Bryan's mum wanted to call him Briton but his dad was from Neath and wouldn't have it.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 14, 2006)

> Apparently Bryan's mum wanted to call him Briton but his dad was from Neath and wouldn't have it.



PMSL


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 14, 2006)

More comic genius. 
Apparently Bryan's mum wanted to call him Briton but his dad was from Neath and wouldn't have it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bendeus (Mar 1, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> England and Scotland came together as an act of union. We just pinched wales.
> Wish they would give the bloody place back so we don't have to pay a pile of tax to subsidize some dump you need three pints of spit to pronounce a place name.
> Welsh nationalist have got it well right - lets dump the place.



Excellent! A lobotomised version of Fanta. How dreadfully low quality.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 1, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Bugger me you are right. Wondered when and why the last cross had turned in.
> Last time I went to wales I saw loads of welsh flags and sod all union flags. Maybe it was wash day.
> I have a sneaking suspicion that many welsh don't want to be part of the union.



No but most welsh people arent racists so wouldnt need to fly the union flag


----------



## rhod (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Hollis (Mar 1, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> No but most welsh people arent racists so wouldnt need to fly the union flag


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh the irony


----------



## Hollis (Mar 1, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Oh the irony



I suppose if they were racist they'd be fly that flag with the dragon on instead. 



(   )


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 1, 2006)

*@ Hollis*

Haven't you had your wrist smacked once already for yr needless trolling in the Wales forum?

Just curious, like. Bad memory me, iirc.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 1, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I suppose if they were racist they'd be fly that flag with the dragon on instead.
> 
> 
> 
> (   )


I was trolling the troll... funny isnt it how you were the one who took the bait?
You complete arse
welsh people fly their flag becuase its theirs... we as a group feel we own it, as a nation

we dont however feel that the union flag has anything to do with us, were not featured on it, its basically been forced on us throughout the generations without any acknowledgement that we 'belong' to that union as featured on the flag so why on earth would we want to fly it when we have a flag which represents who and what we are?


----------



## lewislewis (Mar 2, 2006)

It's probably better that we're not on the Union Jack. They don't want us.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 2, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Haven't you had your wrist smacked once already for yr needless trolling in the Wales forum?
> 
> Just curious, like. Bad memory me, iirc.



Doh! You twat!! - What a particularly brainless response.. never mind.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 2, 2006)

lewislewis said:
			
		

> It's probably better that we're not on the Union Jack. They don't want us.




Ohh!! Playing the victim again lewis.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 2, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I was trolling the troll... funny isnt it how you were the one who took the bait?
> You complete arse
> welsh people fly their flag becuase its theirs... we as a group feel we own it, as a nation
> 
> we dont however feel that the union flag has anything to do with us, were not featured on it, its basically been forced on us throughout the generations without any acknowledgement that we 'belong' to that union as featured on the flag so why on earth would we want to fly it when we have a flag which represents who and what we are?



Whatever you we're 'doing' still a dumb post wasn't it.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Ohh!! Playing the victim again lewis.


I tried to find a warning _'leave it aht 'ollis'_ wagging finger graphic, but this one came up in google instead:


----------



## Hollis (Mar 2, 2006)

Well I will leave it - 'cause I happen to find going to bed a more interesting option at the moment.  Perhaps you ought to ponder Dear MissHissyFits post abit though.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Well I will leave it - 'cause I happen to find going to bed a more interesting option at the moment.  Perhaps you ought to ponder Dear MissHissyFits post abit though.


Not me, I'm off to find another amusing dog picture...

.. hang on.. .

Perfect!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 2, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Whatever you we're 'doing' still a dumb post wasn't it.



  

Can anybody else translate this into comprehensible (Hollis's Queen's) English for me?

Btw, I googled "Hollis" for images, and this is what I got:


----------



## bendeus (Mar 2, 2006)

...ever alert and ready to defend auld England's honour with scrunched up face and stumpy tail.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 2, 2006)

No! No! No!  This is the Taff forum.. Say what you want about the evil _Evil Sais_!  They ate are babies!!


----------



## Hollis (Mar 2, 2006)

"Stay away from the Taff forum. You've been warned!"


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 2, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> "Stay away from the Taff forum. You've been warned!"



Oi! This is not the "Post your ugly mug here" thread, Hollis. Take yr self portrait elsewhere, ta!


----------



## Hollis (Mar 2, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Oi! This is not the "Post your ugly mug here" thread, Hollis. Take yr self portrait elsewhere, ta!




Thats you that is.


----------



## colacho (Mar 2, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> No! No! No!  This is the Taff forum.. Say what you want about the evil _Evil Sais_!  They ate are babies!!



"Are babies"? He's at it again. Maybe we should teach him Welsh. Now be a good boy Hollis and fuck off. And take your Jack with you.


----------



## ZIZI (Mar 2, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> "Stay away from the Taff forum. You've been warned!"



Hollis-So, what do you look like fully made up?   

I mean that's not your real face is it? It looks like you stood around too long in the cosmetic area of Debenhams and got hit by the Trowel Gang.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 2, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Well I will leave it - 'cause I happen to find going to bed a more interesting option at the moment.  Perhaps you ought to ponder Dear MissHissyFits post abit though.



why would he want to do that?
It appears its perfectly clear to everyone else what I did and how, you just jumped right in there.


----------

